# RIP Sean Connery



## zadiac (1/11/20)

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54761824

A very sad loss. RIP James Bond Original. You will be missed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## Resistance (1/11/20)

Heard the news yesterday. Sir Sean Connery Rest In Peace.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS (1/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (2/11/20)

RIP Sir Sean

Juan Sánchez-Villalobos Ramírez

For me his best ever role, yes he was great in the Bond movies, but Highlander got a cult following and even today you will see his character at comicon's and role play.

Sadly we also got the news that my wife's dad passed away yesterday. Died in his sleep at age 92


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Sadly we also got the news that my wife's dad passed away yesterday. Died in his sleep at age 92



My condolences @Stranger . My dad also passed away last month aged 96.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS (2/11/20)

Sad news @Stranger and @Puff the Magic Dragon Strength and peace to you and your families.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (2/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My condolences @Stranger . My dad also passed away last month aged 96.



Sorry to hear, and thanks @AKS . Luckily the old man had a good life and his wife also went to 90 so they had a good long stretch together. He was an old fashioned tough old bird, no nonsense, down to earth. So typical of him to go in his sleep, he was never about drama. Sadly he is in the UK and we are here so no way of getting to the funeral, but that would not bother him. He used to say just stick him in the ground in the garden so he could feed the plants.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/20)

@Stranger & @Puff the Magic Dragon .... sorry for both your losses!!! And to the Connery family (extended to fandom as well)!!!

All of the dear departed lived lives beyond some of our expectations and have seen eras change around them more than we shall ever see it change. They were lucky to be alive during the period they were among us, through wars and advancement in technology! They will be remembered and referred back to for ever in stories and tales!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (2/11/20)

Stranger said:


> RIP Sir Sean
> 
> Juan Sánchez-Villalobos Ramírez
> 
> ...


Deepest sympathy to you and your family @Stranger it's a tough time, but it will get easier.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My condolences @Stranger . My dad also passed away last month aged 96.


Condolences @Puff the Magic Dragon to you sameand your family. like my post above. It will get easier.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (26/3/22)

Stranger said:


> RIP Sir Sean
> 
> Juan Sánchez-Villalobos Ramírez
> 
> ...


Condolences to you and your Families @Stranger and @Puff the Magic Dragon, atleast they had full and long lives, both over 90, very strong genes and RIP Sean Connery. I agree he was awesome in highlander. Loved that movie as a kid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/3/22)

My condolences you and your respective families @Stranger and @Puff the Magic Dragon, and to all the fans of Sir Sean Connery
Anecdotally, my late Grandmothers crush was Sean as 007, and I'm sure she'll be happy to see him again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

